# Etihad or Qatar?



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Can I ask for experiences/recommendations from anyone who has ever travelled to thailand on both of these airlines? I've travelled qatar to europe before and never had a problem but I'm looking at giving etihad a whirl  would you say go for it or stick with qatar? Its going to be me and 2 kids travelling. Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Etihad is quite good. The food etc. were quite okay ( in economy) and the plane was new, and the attendants smiled. Even my mobile worked (on roaming) but this probably not available on all planes. Abu Dhabi airport is small which is convenient, but on arrival it was a VERY small and crowded immigration area. Maybe some construction going on, or it was just the time we landed at. 
We didnt bother to wait for the bus to take us to Dubai (Greens) and it cost us 175 Dhs for the taxi.
Its a direct flight after all, so i would say go for it. We were traveling with a baby as well.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's Phuket you're thinking of flying to, don't use Etihad, as it's actually Air Berlin that operate the flight which has far less leg room than Etihad, crap entertainment and food, not to mention all sorts of luggage restrictions. I looked into this last week, you don't even get the chaffeur service if you book business class through Etihad.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

We flew with etihad/ air Berlin a couple of weeks ago and it was fine. Only 1920dhs rtn to Phuket was unbeatable value and the cabin service was a model of German efficiency. It's only a 6 1/2 hour flight so three movies later and your there.


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> We flew with etihad/ air Berlin a couple of weeks ago and it was fine. Only 1920dhs rtn to Phuket was unbeatable value and the cabin service was a model of German efficiency. It's only a 6 1/2 hour flight so three movies later and your there.


Was the leg room ok and the food? Entertainment wise the kids have their dvd players, nintendo's, ipods nd ipads, plenty to use!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> If it's Phuket you're thinking of flying to, don't use Etihad, as it's actually Air Berlin that operate the flight which has far less leg room than Etihad, crap entertainment and food, not to mention all sorts of luggage restrictions. I looked into this last week, you don't even get the chaffeur service if you book business class through Etihad.


I get a chauffeur service with my condo so thats not an issue, but thanks its something to consider


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You may want to have a look at Tripadvisor for more information. The forums on there are very useful for this kind of thing.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The leg room was fine for me n the mrs but we're not that tall lol! There was only one meal on the way back and it was tasty enough, the red wine was nice though!!


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> You may want to have a look at Tripadvisor for more information. The forums on there are very useful for this kind of thing.


Thanks bedougirl


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> The leg room was fine for me n the mrs but we're not that tall lol! There was only one meal on the way back and it was tasty enough, the red wine was nice though!!


I'm not so tall either nd I'm travelling with 2 kids! One meal is fine its only 6.5 hrs journey and we can eat when we arrive, return is tge red eye flight so they wil be sleeping  think il give it a whirl. Thanks everyone


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Pink Fairie said:


> Thanks bedougirl


...and the other place to look is www.seatguru.com/ 


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Already used Qatar Airways long haul flights several times and it was very pleasant experiences, check both company ratings and reviews at Airline Reviews | Airport Reviews | Seat Reviews | Airline Ranking and you'll notice the difference.


----------

